# Gamer looking for mature group in Humboldt County CA



## Bairloch (Mar 11, 2004)

Preferrably close to Eureka.  I've played DnD 3e (and a little 3.5) Torg, Gurps (a little), Dark Matter (a little) and a few others i can't remember anymore.  

i'm more interested in the Role Playing than dungeon crawling and getting loot.  my characters are unique, deep and fun.  i'm open for any kind of setting, though it might take me a bit to get up to speed on something other than DnD 3e Greyhawk or Torg.  but i learn fast.

if there's any gaming going on that would like another PC, drop me a line, you won't regret it!

Bairloch


----------

